# 

## pawel.

Witam. 
Planuje sam wykonać instalacje centralnego ogrzewania. Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc i narysować jakiś schemacik  do poniższego załącznika (czerwone pola to ogrzewanie podłogowe a grube kreski przy ścianach to grzejniki ścienne).?? Myślę zrobić to na rozdzielaczu. Jakie rurki proponujecie.??

----------

